# No overclocking utility works on my droidx?



## jasondhsd (Apr 13, 2012)

Hi I just got a warranty replacement droidx that came with the dreaded .621 so I used your guide to flash to milestoneX .604 and ran zegrush it appears I have superuser functions I can freeze apps, edit system files through super manager, boot into CWM. One thing I wanted to try was overclocking to get my phone through I few more months while I wait for Maxx to drop in price. I downloaded setcpu thats not working, downloaded quickclock advanced that's not working they both request superuser access which I allow but they say my device isn't supported and now I just blew $5 on useless apps. Anyone running .604 have any luck with overclocking?


----------



## Filthee (Jun 16, 2011)

Try downloading milestone overclock (free on the market) load the module then load into your oc app of choice. May have to force close your oc app and reload it if it was running prior to loading the module.


----------



## jasondhsd (Apr 13, 2012)

That didn't work either but I ended up fixing it by changing the model number so the about page reads DROIDX instead of Milestone X I guess the overclocking utiltity looks at that to determine compatibility.


----------

